# bge0, wol is missing..



## s5e (Feb 19, 2019)

Does bge(4) driver support WoL? Because it is missing..


```
% ifconfig -m
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        capabilities=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
```


```
bge0@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x17e2103c chip=0x16b114e4 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries'
    device     = 'NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    cap 01[48] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[58] = MSI supports 8 messages, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 11[a0] = MSI-X supports 5 messages
                 Table in map 0x18[0x0], PBA in map 0x18[0x120]
    cap 10[ac] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(128)
                 link x1(x1) speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
    ecap 0003[13c] = Serial 1 0000c8cbb82b4d7a
    ecap 0004[150] = Power Budgeting 1
    ecap 0002[160] = VC 1 max VC0
```

WoL should be enable from BIOS.


----------

